

Chess grandmaster accused of using iPhone to cheat - blueatlas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/04/14/chess-grandmaster-caught-using-iphone-to-cheat-during-international-tournament/?tid=hp_mm

======
outericky
Sadly, it's human nature to try to be the best at any cost.

As the article suggests, the penalties should be high as it's very hard to
police. So offenders should be scared straight. Plus, who cares what the
penalty is if you are playing clean?

~~~
qbrass
>Plus, who cares what the penalty is if you are playing clean?

Guilt is determined by the opinion of the officials, and not whether or not
you did anything wrong.

